# Ammunition count for the German SP artillery?



## tomo pauk (Jan 16, 2013)

While doing some reading, a question popped up re. the self-propelled 15cm howitzers in German service during ww2.
The version using Pz-I hull is quoted as having 25 rounds, on stretched Pz-II 30 rounds, on Pz-III 30 rounds, on Pz-38(t) only 12 rounds. The Lorraine-mounted 15cm sfh13 carried only 8 rounds, those having bigger charges.

I appreciate in advance a good data about the stuff


----------



## Denniss (Jan 16, 2013)

With Pz I, II and 38(t) I assume you are talking about the short-barreled 15cm sIG33 gun, there's no such thing on Pz III but the Hummel on Panzer IV with medium-length barrel 15cm howitzer.

The Grille (38(t) is said to have 15-18 rounds, depending on version. I doubt the I/II versions were able to carry that much ammo, I remember to have seen 3-4 rounds for the I. The II did not have that much stowage space either.

25/30 rounds sounds more like Panzerjäger I/II but not like the overloaded sIG33 versiosn.


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, it's the short barreled 15cm sIG I'm talking about. It was mounted on/in the large superstructure, both on Pz-III and -IV (StuIG 33 and Sturmpanzer IV). 
It was the comparatively huge ammo count for the I and II that got me starting the thread, even when we account for the II being a stretched vehicle. 
Did the rear- and mid-mounted sIGs on the 38(t) differed in ammo count?


----------



## Shortround6 (Jan 16, 2013)

The MK I carried 3-4 rounds. "official" 

Ammo weight was 38kg per HE projectile and 40 kg per smoke projectile, so weight was a consideration on the small vehicles in addition to volume. 20 projectiles without cartridge cases and propelling charges is over 3/4 of a ton. 

What crews managed to "tie on" to engine decks and such to avoid carrying by hand? 








Pictures of models show eight storage tubes in the rear bulkhead of the MK II. What it carried in boxes on the engine deck/fenders I don't know.

Picture of model 





model of first 38(t)






Note stowage for 4 projectiles against the right wall, I believe the two stacks of boxes/drawers just forward are for the cartridge cases/propelling charges. 

Version with rear mounted gun may have carried a few more rounds. 






Note the "tray" on the folded down rear wall may have been for fitting fuses to the projectiles or adjusting them.


----------



## Mobius (Jan 16, 2013)

The Grille M types had 15 and the SiG 33 I had 12.


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 16, 2013)

Many thanks, SR6,

Mobius, are you referring to the version with the gun in central position (M for mitte?); what is SiG 33?


----------



## Mobius (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes. I believe it is the 15cm sIG33/2 (Sf) auf GW 38(t) (Sd.Kfz.138/1) Ausf. M.


----------



## Denniss (Jan 16, 2013)

StuIG 33 = StuG III based
Sturmpanzer IV = based on Geschützwagen III/IV with majority of components from Pz IV.

According to Panzer tracts 10 the Pz II version had 10 rounds of ammo. It claims 15 for both Grille variants. 
A book from czech authors with access to manufacturer's archives claim 16 for Grille H and 18 for Grille M.
H = rear engine, M = engine in central position


----------

